# Dbol kickstart VS Frontloading Test E cycle @ 1000mg



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Just was debating weather i want to front-load this cycle, running..

test E at 500mg/week for 14 weeks

mast E 600mg/week for 14 weeks.

eph + Winny 50mg/ED later in the cycle to finish up

Was going to kickstart with a 4 week dbol cycle at 40mg/ED or frontload with 1g test E

Just wanted views/advantages/disadvantages/experiences etc?

*Questions*

1. I presume i would have to kickstart the Mast E as well at 1200mg first injection too?

2. While a long ester is kicking in, is it affecting the HPTA as you are not building muscle through the gear at that stage. So are you shut down on a long ester cycle even if the drug isnt working?

3. Would the cycle length of a front loaded cycle be less, say if i was running a 14 week cycle would i run it for less time as the drug has taken affect faster?

Thanks


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

any views? want to be on cycle asap so if anyone has any info i would greatly apriciate it.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

i would prefer to kickstart with the dbol 40mg for 4 weeks


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Have you thought off kickstarting with prop. No point in frontloading with E it will still take same time to kick in...


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah i thought of that too, not to keen on EOD injections as you can see ive chosen mast e as apose to mast p.

What do you mean theres no point with Enth as it takes the same time bro?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I like a kickstart rather than frontload.

Especially something like dbol which sends the scales round and weights up therefore providing a good mental boost as well.

frontloading just moves the time taken for blood levels to reach 500mg/week forward by 2 weeks.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

front loading test is pointless imo because with test enth the strength and size gains dont kick in until around week 5-6 of a cycle (because its a long ester and takes longer to get into your system etc) !!

but with dbol size and strength gains are almost instant, from week 1 it will be kicking in.

so its a pretty obveous choice imo

= DBOL !!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

not to sure about using multiple orals in the one cycle mate :S ?

Dbol AND winny :S

i'd maybe pick one or the other.

wont your liver will take a beating !?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> *front loading test is pointless imo because with test enth the strength and size gains dont kick in until around week 5-6 of a cycle (because its a long ester and takes longer to get into your system etc) !!*
> 
> but with dbol size and strength gains are almost instant, from week 1 it will be kicking in.
> 
> ...


Just so you are aware daz this isnt actually totally true. When you inject test it becomes active straight away. levels take longer to build up to a point with enanthate but having a half life of 5 days results with test e usually kick in around 2-3 weeks mark for most.

Front loading has been shown on scientific graphs to help build up levels quicker so if this was ure aim then it makes sense.

However how much real world results this would = is debatable i imagine.

My opinion is if running shorter cycles like sub 8 weeks with longer esters then i would front load otherwise i would not.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

hilly said:


> Just so you are aware daz this isnt actually totally true. When you inject test it becomes active straight away. levels take longer to build up to a point with enanthate but having a half life of 5 days results with test e usually kick in around 2-3 weeks mark for most.
> 
> Front loading has been shown on scientific graphs to help build up levels quicker so if this was ure aim then it makes sense.
> 
> ...


ok cool 

thanks for the FYI hilly 

i'm still learning


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

Its funny how most ppl say it takes 4 - 6 weeks to kick in. I allmost only get gains the first 5 - 6 weeks after that I dont realy gain anythig.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> not to sure about using multiple orals in the one cycle mate :S ?
> 
> Dbol AND winny :S
> 
> i'd maybe pick one or the other. wont your liver will take a beating !?


Cheers for the reply dude. Yeah a lot of people lean towards dbol for the savage fast gains. Im running dbol as a kickstart for 4 weeks at 30mg/ED just to get the ball rolling. Im running a 14 week cycle and winny is getting ran from 8-14 so i have a 4 week break in the middle where im going to supplement with liver support supps.


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

frontload and kickstart


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Kickstart, front loading doesn't really work in the real world.

Most guys think of a front load as doubling the dose for the first week.

I have tried this a few times with different steroids and found gains came no quicker.

However, here's a scenario (and i haven't tried this approach) i would imagine that if for instance your cycle was 500mg of test enan p/w and you decided to inject 500mg 3 x wk for the first two weeks then i guess it's possible that gains may come quicker.

Maybe i'll try it sometime and see  .

Roy Batty, have you tried upping your cals midway through cycle when things really start  .


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

or just run the front load dose the whole way through


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

arnold84 said:


> frontload and kickstart


haha I was actually thinking of that to be honest. 

ps. mars thanks for the input, are you suggesting inject 500mg 3 times per week for first 2 weeks, so 1500mg/week per week for 2 weeks?

Just out of interest what would that achieve as a pose to the 'standard' frontload double dose theory?

regards


----------



## Roy Batty (Oct 1, 2009)

@Mars: I have tried eating even more but my experience was that I was only gaining fat from doing that, waistline increased nothing els. But its cool I just do 6 weeks cycles in the future which suits me more.. oh yeh i did get weird hair growth and many spots on chest and back past the 6 week mark.


----------

